# La Discoteca



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ok, solo una, disfruten
http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2BU0K0JIJIIH208RMC4GM6E39Z


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ok, aqui la cancion SUNA-t de Mar de copas

bájatela pe filter
http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=07FNY4UJGBMRK04UXPKLJBRG1V  

despues pondré una de tk


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

total... jajajaja bueno gracias! kay:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No me gusta tu canción jajajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no contaban con mi astucia :cheers: 
oye mínimo, la bailaste no? :hilarious


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No bailo huevadas... jajaja, en realidad ya la borré.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

The Reason -- Hoobastank

http://rapidshare.de/files/2004422/Hoobastank_-_The_Reason.wma.html


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buena canción Chalaco, tienes "Same Direction"?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

The Hives - Two-Timing Touch and Broken Bones


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas Vs Green Day - Don´t Phunk Up My Holiday (Buen Mash-up)



El codigo para hacer una imagen con opción de link dentro de ella, copienlo igual, solo varía el link del mp3 y el link de la imagen. Espero que les sirva si tienen problemas con la serie de códigos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Moby - Lift Me Up


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Sigamos..


*Halo of Ashes* 
*Screaming Trees*








_Dust_


*Monkeys Goes To Heaven* 
*Pixies*








_Doolittle_


*When You Sleep* 
*My Bloody Valentine*








_Loveless_


*Fourth of July* 
*Galaxie 500*








_This Is Our Music_

(comentarios)


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yo he tratado de bajar canciones de Pedro Suarez Verti y de los NOse quien y los nose cuantos pero no las tienen en kazaa, especialmente musica vieja. Alguien tendra una que se llama "Cowboy" de los nose quien y los nose cuantos. la escuche hace años en un programa de rock en español que antes daban aca.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

a ver si funciona


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Gotan Project - Santa Maria


 
La venganza del Tango


Air - Surfing on a Rocket


 
Talkie Walkie


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Con rapidshare es mucho más rápido bajarlas que con Yousendit.
Solo un pequeño comentario.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas canciones Macross, la de Air es muy buena.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Gwen Stefani Vs Ciara - Hollaback Step


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> ok, aqui la cancion SUNA-t de Mar de copas
> 
> bájatela pe filter
> http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=07FNY4UJGBMRK04UXPKLJBRG1V
> ...


Me encanta esa cancion Suna,en general todas las de Mar de Copas, soy un seguidor de este grupo, para mi el mejor y mas prolifico grupo de rock nacional.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me encanta esa cancion Suna,en general todas las de Mar de Copas, soy un seguidor de este grupo, para mi el mejor y mas prolifico grupo de rock nacional.


Jajajajaja alucinante la canción no?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

eteee no se como que nunca he ido a una discoteca pero pienso que las en las discotecas Se ESCUCHA MUSICA ASI Y SE BAILA ummm entonces prefiero ir a fiestas y quinos... la discoteca pienso que son muy lornas...


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Date una vueltita por la página de la RAE www.rae.es y te enterarás de que la palabra Discoteca tiene como primera acepción:

1. f. Colección de discos musicales o sonoros.

Este hilo, entonces, sería una "discoteca virtual".


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Otra banda peruana de los 60's: Laghonia. Influencias de Yardbirds, Santana, Hendrix:

*Trouble Child* 
*Someday* 
*Laghonia*









Glue, 1968


----------

